# progynova and ovulation - is this the right forum



## expatgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi I am not sure if this is the right forum for me. I am living in Thailand and the doctors dont seem to give me a lot of explanation.

I have not had periods for over 4 years and I am 39. After some hormone test he said my hormone levels were normal but I still couldnt get him to explain to me if I can get pregnant or not. He put me on progesterone and then said when i get my period to go Clomadin (Sp?)
'But I never got my period.


Back to the doctor again he tested my hormone levels and said I had not gone through menopause.

Now I am taking progynova and on the 15th day am supposed to take progesterone. 


If this is does initiate my period then when do I ovulate? Any feedback is welcome!!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

expatgirl, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Yes, this is the right place for you. We have all sorts of people here from all places having all sorts of fertility problems and treatments. I am sure you will be able to find and chat with others in your situation here somewhere!

For the vast majority of ladies, your period arrives exactly 14 days after you ovulate. If you have a cycle legth of 28 days then that means you ovulate around day 14 so, I am guessing your doctor is assuming you would have a 28 day cycle and instructing you to take progesterone support for the second half of your cycle post ovulation. The prognova, I assume, is to thicken your lining and support your follicular phase of your cycle. The clomadin is, I assume, a brand / local name of clomiphene or clomid and this is designed to make you ovulate. Having said all that, it's really rather vague if you don't actually have any periods and, therefore cycles to start with! 
I would have thought the first thing your doctor should do would be to try and find the reaosn why you are not having periods and to try and kick start them. Have you had any scans at all, or has he looked at the possibility of PCOS? Also when did you have the blood tests done? I am just aksing because there are specific days during your cycle that you have tests done to indicate hormone levels that will show if you are ovulating or peri-menopausal etc. If you don't have these tests done on the right cycle days then you can't reply on the results to tell you anything! Is it at all possible for you to get a copy, from your doctor, of the actual tests he did and perhpas post the test results here somewhere as I know some of our ladies here have a lot of knowledge about what looks right with regards to hormone levels? 
If not, then perhaps it is wise to either seek a second opinion from a doctor who is more forthcoming and interactive with his / her patients or to take someone with you to the next consultation and to get a more throrough explanation out of your doctor. You often find going armed with a bit of knowledge and a lot of balls gets you much further than just accepting what you are bieng told. I have to say, from what you say here, it seems you're not being told very much at all and it is, after all, your body!

I would also recommend that you invest in a good book about fertility - if you click on the books tab at the top of the page there are a few recommended reads in there that you might want to look into.

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

PLease do try and find out a bit more from your doctor about what exactly those blood tests were for and what they said and post here again so we can try and advise you further.

Wishing you lots of luck! 

C~x


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks so much. The problem here in Thailand is in general the doctors are not used to people asking WHY?
YEs I want to know why I didnt get my period for 4 years.  I have been to 2 doctors and both say its nothing to worry about . i have tried to ask them to the reason for not producing the necessary hormones...

Yes I will ask him for the test results.  Again thanks so much for the suggestions. So much appreciated.


----------

